
Make your own 'prime factorization' diagram - ColinWright
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/make-your-own-prime-factorization.html
======
revolvingcur
"This tries to find visually distinct colors that humans will be able to
distinguish."

Which are also vomitously ugly. There's a reason graphic designers don't rely
purely on algorithms to select their palettes for them.

~~~
ColinWright
It's interesting how different points of view lead to different conclusions. I
actively like choices of color like this, because for me, they make the
differences clear.

Personally, I almost inevitably find that other color schemes that designery
or arty people describe as "gorgeous" or other similar adjectives are like
having my face pushed through mush. I can't find the detail, the contrast.

In short, I can't find the information.

My father was a sign-maker, and he used to love getting contracts from
architects. The color schemes were fabulous, and the signs beautifully
designed. He would advise against the designs, and then execute them
faithfully. The clients were always pleased with the results.

Why did my father love these contracts? Because he knew that in 6 months the
owners of the buildings would return to have the signs removed, and new ones
installed. Ones that didn't blend beautifully into the background. Ones that
were considered by artistes to be garish and unpleasant. In short, ones that
could be seen by the people who were looking for the information they
contained.

So beware when you choose colors that you think blend nicely, or are
attractive, or are lovely in some aesthetic sense. You might be losing the
ability to communicate effectively.

